# Shauneen - ReShoot



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Late yesterday afternoon i arranged to do a new shoot with Shauneen after the previous shoot (Which can be found Here) not turning out the way i wanted, here are some of the best pic in my opinion from the shoot, but again im open to all comments as i want to keep improving and refining my work.























































B+W


















All pics were taken in RAW using:

Canon 400D
EF 50mm f/ 1.8


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

#1, her left eye is out of focus, when doing head shots you MUST get the eyes sharp and in focus!

#2, I like the photo but her expression is a bit rabbit in the headlights

#3, I like but her mouth is half open and half closed, so spoils it a little

#4 & #5, i like them both and with some better post processing (needs a little sharpening and her skin tone is a bit over saturated) could be nice.

#6, is awful you've got a shadow from the flash, terrible white balance etc - it's just a bad photo!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i like the fact shes not wearing a bra :lol:


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> i like the fact shes not wearing a bra :lol:


PMSL :wave:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumb: much better than the last batch but tbh it lacks some kinda mood/emotion/atmosphere. IMO, sit her down (indoors), plain backdrop, get 3 portable lamps, get your cam on a tripod and play around with the cam settings, lamp and her head angles. Very basic I know but very simple and effective. As mentioned by rmorgan84, get the eyes in focus and shoot from just above the chest (imo) using 85mm+ lens. Get her to REALLY smile!

HTH


----------



## mike996 (May 6, 2008)

Here's a good one for a natural smile - get her to blow her cheeks up as hard as she can (so her cheeks looks like a ballon), tell her its serious. And when she is looking her most ridiculous, start snapping. She will instantly deflate, start laughing (because she thinks you have tricked her), and the next 10 or so shots will be perfect - the "real laughter ones" followed by natural smiles as the muscles in her cheeks have relaxed.

Works every time - and you can blackmail her with the ones where she looks like she has swallowed a basketball.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

mike996 said:


> Here's a good one for a natural smile - get her to blow her cheeks up as hard as she can (so her cheeks looks like a ballon), tell her its serious. And when she is looking her most ridiculous, start snapping. She will instantly deflate, start laughing (because she thinks you have tricked her), and the next 10 or so shots will be perfect - the "real laughter ones" followed by natural smiles as the muscles in her cheeks have relaxed.


:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

mike996 said:


> Here's a good one for a natural smile - get her to blow her cheeks up as hard as she can (so her cheeks looks like a ballon), tell her its serious. And when she is looking her most ridiculous, start snapping. She will instantly deflate, start laughing (because she thinks you have tricked her), and the next 10 or so shots will be perfect - the "real laughter ones" followed by natural smiles as the muscles in her cheeks have relaxed.
> 
> Works every time - and you can blackmail her with the ones where she looks like she has swallowed a basketball.


Thats a cracker of an idea mate, am gonna try it next time I do one!!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Jmax - just before you reach for the rope on the C+C front....

I really like them having just tried something similar myself. When you are directing the model, shooting (particularly outside) and taking into account the changeable light, I think its a great result mate.

Not here to blow smoke up your **** and say they are all perfect and technically superfantastic but to my eye I like them and really think you did well.

Keep at it mate.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks man, i just wanted to try and get somethipng natural looking, shes game for more photoshoots so i can keep practicing on her to get it right


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Jmax said:


> thanks man, i just wanted to try and get somethipng natural looking, shes game for more photoshoots so i can keep practicing on her to get it right


If that's the case i reckon a bikini shoot would improve your photography no end:thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

lol did one with another model


----------



## mike996 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks - no problem at all - glad I can give something back after all the help I have had from you guys!!


----------



## mike996 (May 6, 2008)

Hey, they are good shots - it is really difficult to do portraits as it feels so un-natural for the model (unless very used to having photos taken). Another one to try is to get the model to angle her body away from the camera (e.g in Photo 1) and to extend the neck and look at the camera bit more - this (bizarrely) looks more natural, but doesn't feel like it!! Try it and see - everyone is different and the camera never lies (except in my case as I am sure I am better looking than the photos seem to reveal!!)


----------

